# Intro



## dfvsrevs (1 mo ago)

.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM


----------



## dfvsrevs (1 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Welcome to TAM


Thanks Jimi! Just updated the post a little. Wasn’t sure where/how to post.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!
I saw your main post, so sorry for the situation. I hope you get the support you need to help you through this.









The other woman messaged me - told me about cheating fiancé


I just received a message from a woman saying my fiancé has cheated with her. Apparently she had been seeing him casually for a bit. He told her that we weren’t together anymore. She had gone to his house, had day dates and even had sex once. She said she asked more than once if he was single...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome!

Sister to sister.. you are being an idiot. Your karma is knowing how it feels but you've now got a look into what your life will be like with this guy. If you're ok with him running around go ahead and marry him. Just don't pretend it's a "blip"....it's a predictor of future behavior so your eyes are now open.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Do you know this woman? Do you believe what she told you? Could she be lying?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You aren't yet married and he is already cheating. Unless you want a life time of misery then end it now. I hope you have learnt your lesson about sleeping with married men, it really is a disgusting thing to do.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> You aren't yet married and he is already cheating. Unless you want a life time of misery then end it now. I hope you have learnt your lesson about sleeping with married men, it really is a disgusting thing to do.


^^^THIS^^^^


----------

